# instruction manual



## jaypat (Oct 12, 2011)

can anyone help me i have just purchased a rimor brig 677 import, can anyone tell me where i can get the instruction manual in english please.


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Welcome to the Forum. Had any luck with the manual?


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Could you be a bit more specific i.e. which functions do you need a manual for?


----------



## portugalfaro (Apr 5, 2014)

*rimor 688tc electrics*

Any rimor 688tc owners here,


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

We bought a rebadged Riimor new from Palmowski in Germany four years ago it is a Superbrig ( in some lights you can see the name above the over cab)
All the internal trim is Rimor and think we have the manuals. 
Have tasked husband to get it out. Be back on this afternoon.
Margaret


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok guys we have located our manual for 2008/9 models if that's any help it is in English and appears to cover all models made at that time.
Margaret


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

MEES wrote


> Ok guys we have located our manual for 2008/9 models if that's any help it is in English and appears to cover all models made at that time.
> Margaret


You may not get a reply as the original post was made in October 2011.

A new poster, 'portugalfaro' has introduced himself by contributing to an old thread.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks auto stratum teach me to read more carefully all is not wasted as it has been informative rereading the manual ( at least the bits I can understand!)
Margaret


----------



## jspencer (Feb 27, 2015)

*Rimor Katamarano 7 2008 manual?*



MEES said:


> Ok guys we have located our manual for 2008/9 models if that's any help it is in English and appears to cover all models made at that time.
> Margaret


I would love a copy of the manual for my recently bought 2008 Katamarano 7 if you still have it MEES?

Thanks


----------



## Klover (Jul 21, 2019)

Hi !
I would love a copy of the manual for Katamatano 12P if you have it.
Best regard
Thorarinn Smari
[email protected]


----------



## Gisela (Jul 3, 2021)

*Instruction manual*

Hi, we have a Rimor Sailer 700 tc and we don't have a manual for the computer part of the van. We tried to put in the lowest temperatue inside but it won't work, we cann't find how to do it. Can some help.Thanks


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi gisela and welcome to the forum.

By the computer part, do you mean the control panel which is often above the hab door? If so it might be a good idea to post a picture of it.

On mine the hab temperature can be set to a low of 5° - lower than that, the only option is OFF. That's probably to protect your water supply in winter - most boilers are set to dump water in and around 5° to prevent frost damage. That's not a problem in summer of course (or shouldn't be!)


----------

